
Nokia CEO Vows to Beat Android - woan
http://www.nytimes.com/external/venturebeat/2011/02/14/14venturebeat-nokia-ceo-vows-to-beat-android-60053.html?ref=technology
======
Yaa101
I wonder what mr. Elop has been smoking...

